# Nana id please.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought this type of nana at a local fish store how did not know what it was i assumed it was petite nana but now i am seeing white-ish spots on some of the new leaves. It kind of looks like ANUBIAS BARTERI VAR. NANA 'MARBLE' now that it is getting these spots.




























So what do you think?


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

These are not the 'Petite'. They grow much smaller than that. 

If a clearer shot could be provided, it would be easier to provide an ID. It could still be the common nana as these are known to develop random speckles on their leaves too. However, the mutation is not stable and you could still end up with regular green leaves over time.


----------

